# Tshirt manufacturer



## Nicolas27 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi,

We are a french new T shirt brand. We are still brandstorming about the brand and we are looking for a manufacture in Europe. We have seen that lots of brands in Europe are manufactured in portugal or turkey and we would like to know names and places of these manufacturers to be able to contact them.

Have you got names to tell us ?

Many thanks


----------



## fafahmi (Aug 23, 2014)

We are buying house in Dubai. Have our factory in Bangladesh. if you need help in Bangladesh i can help u out.


----------



## Nicolas27 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for your answer, but i'm searching for a manufacturer in Europe.


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicolas27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a french new T shirt brand. We are still brandstorming about the brand and we are looking for a manufacture in Europe. We have seen that lots of brands in Europe are manufactured in portugal or turkey and we would like to know names and places of these manufacturers to be able to contact them.
> 
> ...


About in USA


----------



## Nicolas27 (Oct 29, 2014)

what do you mean "About in USA " ?


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

Nicolas27 said:


> what do you mean "About in USA " ?


made in USA


----------



## Nicolas27 (Oct 29, 2014)

I think that prices will be too much expensive.


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

Euro is more expensive than dollar


----------



## Nicolas27 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes but in countries like Portugal or Turkey, salaries are lower. Then prices of products are lower too. That's the reason why we are searching for manufacturers in those countries.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

if you got some contacts please share with us. Please note that We are manufacturer from Oman Dubai & Pakistan


----------



## jawadkhan2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicolas27 said:


> Yes but in countries like Portugal or Turkey, salaries are lower. Then prices of products are lower too. That's the reason why we are searching for manufacturers in those countries.


I need the prices on t shirst


----------



## kirillvoronin (Mar 9, 2015)

We have manufacture in Ukraine. Prices are lower than in Turkey and Portugal. The quality is high. Give your answer [email protected]


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Nicolas27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a french new T shirt brand. We are still brandstorming about the brand and we are looking for a manufacture in Europe. We have seen that lots of brands in Europe are manufactured in portugal or turkey and we would like to know names and places of these manufacturers to be able to contact them.
> 
> ...


Visit Fort Lauderdale Print i have own business ti- shirt printing, Digital Printing etc etc hope i help you.


----------

